# Low-light High ISO EOS 7D vs d300 test



## DukeBoom (Feb 21, 2011)

While researching for a camera purchase (7D vs d300), I wanted to check the high ISO settings of them, since I'll be using it for low-light concert photography.

I came across this site Canon 7D vs Nikon D300s ISO Test that cross compares them. It doesn't do it in a low-light setting, but the Nikon is CONSIDERABLY noisier than the Canon at settings 3200 and above.

This came as a surprise, since everything I've heard is that they are comparable, and the Nikon may even be better.

What's going on here? Is it because it wasn't a bonafide low-light situation?


edit: Searching around some more, I came across the d7000 vs EOS 60d test, and in this the d7000 blows the Canon out of the water, the complete opposite as above: http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Nikon_D7000/noise_JPEG.shtml


----------



## Davor (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow that is a big difference, and im a Nikon guy, i might just have to switch to the dark side.


----------



## MissCream (Feb 21, 2011)

Noise reduction was used in that test. This is a test by the same people but without noise reduction and it's not nearly as bad. Canon 7D vs. Nikon D300s vs. Sony A500 ISO Test &#8211; Round 2


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2011)

I love my 7D.


----------



## MissCream (Feb 21, 2011)

I love Lamp.


----------



## timlair (Feb 21, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I love Lamp.


 
Are you just looking at things around your room that you're sitting in and saying that you love them?


----------



## MissCream (Feb 22, 2011)

I love carpet


----------



## PengukirCahaya (Feb 22, 2011)

The 7D and D300s are both introduced almost at the same time. And Canon wanted the 7D to be the best APS-C camera at that time. That is was they took the best of 50D + the best of 5Dmk2 + some of 1D to makeup 7D with several innovation. 7D is almost 2 years old and that is fairly old in camera-age. D7000 is new technology replacing D90 and same to 60D. Which is better? 60D or D7000? I believe its depends at which angle we are looking at as both camera have their own strong and weak points.


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2011)

The 7D was a brand new camera (launched 9/1/2009). The D300s (released 7/30/2009) was just an interim update of the D300 (launched 8/23/2007).

The D300s is due for replacement sometime this year (D400?).

Expect the D400(?) to have all of the same D7000 features like EXPEED2 image processor, new metering sensor, and focusable HD video - plus much more.


----------



## DukeBoom (Feb 22, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Noise reduction was used in that test. This is a test by the same people but without noise reduction and it's not nearly as bad. Canon 7D vs. Nikon D300s vs. Sony A500 ISO Test &#8211; Round 2


 
yes, they're pretty identical in that one...

the noise reduction used in the first link I posted...would that be internal to the camera or on photoshop?


----------



## AmberNikol (Feb 22, 2011)

Davor said:


> Wow that is a big difference, and im a Nikon guy, i might just have to switch to the dark side.


 

NOOOOO, don't do it!!!!  Resist!!   hahahaha


----------



## ghache (Feb 22, 2011)

If the d400 is similar to the d7000 with a larger weather sealed body, and faster this and that, its going to be a beast.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 23, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I love Lamp.



I love you.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 23, 2011)

well then dont get a d300. id like to see a 7D vs a D7000. now you are comparing two modern cameras.


----------



## ghache (Feb 23, 2011)

CNCO said:


> well then dont get a d300. id like to see a 7D vs a D7000. now you are comparing two modern cameras.


 
ISO on a D7000 is probably superior than the 7D. i didnt tested both but from the specs ive seen. 
pixel density is lower on d7000, iso goes a bit higher. sensor is larger, a bit less mega pixel so i suspect the d7000 iso performance being a bit better on the d7000.
D7 shoots 8 ftps but has only 19 focus point vs the 39 point on the d7000, again for sport i would choose the d7000 even if its only 6fps.


the only thing that the d7 does best, its video..


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 23, 2011)

ghache said:


> CNCO said:
> 
> 
> > well then dont get a d300. id like to see a 7D vs a D7000. now you are comparing two modern cameras.
> ...


 
First of all it's the 7D, not D7. Secondly specs mean nothing. Until you do a comparison shoot you can't tell how 2 cameras will perform against each other. In reviews the 7D and D7000 are almost perfectly even in most respects. Some things the 7D does better, some the D7000 does better...but all of them are very close. In the ISO tests they're almost completely even. There were scenes the 7D came out ahead and scenes where the D7000 came out ahead.

Oh, and comparing the 60D to the D7000 and saying it's a good indication of where the 7D would fall is irrelevant. The 60D and 7D are different cameras...and although most parts are similar, they're not the same. The 60D is closer to the T2i in terms of functionality and performance (which, again, is similar to the 7D...but not the same).


----------

